# Changer le mot passe wi-fi



## lna.gonzalez (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je veux chager le mot de passe qui protège ma connexion wi-fi, mais quand je vais dans les préférences, en suivant les indications de l'aide, je n'ai pas l'option de   modifier le mot de passe.

J'ai voulu faire une nouvelle config, mais je ne peux pas la protèger par um mdp.

Avant , Yosemite, je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème... il me semble...


----------



## boddy (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu ne dis pas qui est ton FAI, mais, en principe le mot de passe wifi se change sur ta box.


----------



## lna.gonzalez (27 Novembre 2014)

Quand j'ai crée le réseau j'ai tout fais sur l'ordi. Je ne suis pas conectée sur la box de la télé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

Pour créer ton réseau wi-fi, tu as connecté ton Mac et autres appareils à une box ou borne wi-fi (borne Airport d'Apple par exemple).

Si c'est connecté à une box, il faut aller dans l'interface d'administration de la box pour changer le mot de passe.

Si c'est une borne wi-fi, il faut regarder dans le mode d'emploi de la borne.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour créer ton réseau wi-fi, tu as connecté ton Mac et autres appareils à une box ou borne wi-fi (borne Airport d'Apple par exemple).
> 
> Si c'est connecté à une box, il faut aller dans l'interface d'administration de la box pour changer le mot de passe.
> 
> Si c'est une borne wi-fi, il faut regarder dans le mode d'emploi de la borne.



Je viens d'aller des les UTILITAIRES: Utilitaire Airport. Quand on l'ouvre on clique sur l'image de la borne puis on doit taper le mot de passe de la borne. Une petite fenêtre s'ouvre alors
avec un bouton "modifier" = là on arrive à la gestion mot de passe. A essayer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Je viens d'aller des les UTILITAIRES: Utilitaire Airport. Quand on l'ouvre on clique sur l'image de la borne puis on doit taper le mot de passe de la borne. Une petite fenêtre s'ouvre alors
> avec un bouton "modifier" = là on arrive à la gestion mot de passe. A essayer



C'est valable uniquement si tu as une borne Airport ou une Time Capsule.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est valable uniquement si tu as une borne Airport ou une Time Capsule.



Je n'ai qu'une borne airport et ne connais pas la Time Capsule


----------



## lna.gonzalez (28 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai part de borne Airport, je me trouve en Suisse, mon FAI est Swisscom.

J'ai une connexion sans fil, et il semble me souvenir que c'est en déroulant le menu wi-fi sur la barre de menus que l'on avait accès à une fenêtre pour le choix du protocole de sécurité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

J'ai aussi essayé l'Utilitare AirPort. Il reconnait que je suis connectée, mais ne reconnait pas ma borne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

Voilà c'est réglé, grâce à vos réponses, en effet il faut aller sur l'interface du fournisseur.

Merci a  tous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

lna.gonzalez a dit:


> Je n'ai part de borne Airport, je me trouve en Suisse, mon FAI est Swisscom.
> 
> J'ai une connexion sans fil, et il semble me souvenir que c'est en déroulant le menu wi-fi sur la barre de menus que l'on avait accès à une fenêtre pour le choix du protocole de sécurité.
> 
> ...



La configuration se fait depuis le Mac. Mais tu as forcément un appareil qui gère le réseau wi-fi (et auquel ton Mac est connecté) : box de FAI, borne Airport ou borne wi-fi autre. Ou sinon ça veut dire que tu es connecté à un réseau wifi public.

À titre d'exemple, mon Mac est connecté à mon réseau wifi, celui fourni par la box de mon FAI. Pour configurer ce réseau je n'ai eu qu'à le sélectionner dans la liste apparue en cliquant sur l'icône Airport de la barre de menus et à entrer le mot de passe de ce réseau.

Mais plus de box, plus de réseau wifi.


----------

